# Finished up Extended



## fmj (Nov 24, 2009)

Was able to connect the day after thanksgiving lots of delicious venison and a nice set of horns to go with it


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I'd be proud of that one!! Congrats.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's a goodun'. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Driftwood (Nov 29, 2015)

Awesome buck


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice job, congrats!!


----------



## fmj (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

beautiful buck


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Very nice buck. Congrats!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Thats a dandy congrats! Looks like he piled up in a really fun spot.


----------



## Redman82 (Apr 12, 2012)

Great buck!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Wow, great looking buck - congrats!


----------

